# FS: Fish! Getting rid of alot of stock



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

So the decision time has come and we are going to downsize our stock dramatically. Here is the stock that we are going to be getting rid of: (there will be volume discounts as well)

Agazzi Cories 2.00 each
Loreto Tetras 2.00 each
Sterabi Cories 5.00 each -SOLD
Zigatus Cories 3.00 each (these I think are a cousin of the bronze cories. they will actually come up the top of the tank in a bid to meet you)
Elegan Cories 3.00 each -SOLD
guppies 1.00 each
Glowlight tetras 2.00 each 
Cories 2.00 each (they came in as Xingu, Leucomelas, Agazzisi but I am not certain that they are) -SOLD
Long-fin Bronze Cories 5.00 each -SOLD
Pencil fish 2.50 each (not the red kind, official name is nannosthomus unifasciatus) -SOLD
Colibri tetras 2.00 each -SOLD

I also have a pleco that we got in as Achanticus green spotted but it is not that (believe me these are huge) they are incredibly peaceful (there are about 7 of them in a 27 breeder tank) and they are vegatarians. They go through about 2 inches of zucchini in about a day. they are 5.00 each. (I would love to keep them as they are very pretty but space says to get rid of them) -SOLD

I am sure I have more but I can't think of any right now
I will be taking pictures tonight and posting them when I get home.
The address is 20454 Logan Avenue. I am the one with the brown paper on the windows. 
Saturday I will be there about 12 noon the latest until 5 or 6 pm
I am usually there about 10 am to 3 pm Monday to Wednesday.
If you want to come and look but those are not good times call me at 604-307-9738 and we can set something up.

Thank you very much
Alex


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll take the black Venezuelan cories. How many do you have?


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Passthesalt said:


> I'll take the black Venezuelan cories. How many do you have?


I think I have 9 in total. Only 4 at the biz and 5 at home.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll take 5


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold are all the Black Venezualian cories, the purple tetras, and the blue-eyed rainbowfish.


----------



## plecolady (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi I am new to this site, I was reffered to it by Pets Unlimiited as I wass in looking for a decent size Pleco. I have inherited an Oscar fish (named Betty) & a few cichlids. I was told the tank had an Albino Plecostomus but has passed away. I am desperately looking for a full grown pleco. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

plecolady said:


> Hi I am new to this site, I was reffered to it by Pets Unlimiited as I wass in looking for a decent size Pleco. I have inherited an Oscar fish (named Betty) & a few cichlids. I was told the tank had an Albino Plecostomus but has passed away. I am desperately looking for a full grown pleco. Any ideas? Thank you!


I've been considering re-homing my common pleco for a while since the tank is heavily stocked and I want to cut down on the bio load/water changes. He's around 13" from nose to tail. Send me a PM, if you have a large enough tank to home him comfortably I would let him go for free.(actually not sure of the sex)


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

We will be opening later on Monday due to doctor appointments in the morning probably about noon. 4 month shots for Mariah, yay


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

More stock added (in blue)


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry but due to a really bad cold I will not be open tomorrow except by special request. Sorry


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Can you Pm me a picture of the plecos if you have one? Id be interested in all 7


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the beautiful fish, Alex. The cories I got are already spawning. Too bad they are in a community tank.

The glowlight danios are very happy too!

These are some breeder quality fish at basement pricing.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Will you be getting any more of the Venezuelan Cories?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They are not importers. Alex and Steve are selling off their personal breeders.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, OK. Didn't know that.
Thanks


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

nice corries thank you


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

your welcome Stuart and mikebike


----------

